# LPG carrier aground



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From NDTV.com - 

_Efforts are on to salvage a merchant ship Kew Bridge which has been stranded off the Ratnagiri harbour since September 14.

Three tugs from Mumbai have reached the spot where the ship has been grounded in soft mud.

The Kew Bridge is an LPG carrier with about 8,000 metric tonnes of Liquified Petroleum Gas (LPG) on board.

Salvage operations are being carried out by a private agency with the coastguard monitoring efforts to ensure no oil spill occurs.

According to reports, the ship owned by Atlantics Shipping Corporation has been hired by Bharat Petroleum, which has a contract of supplying gas to Finolex Industries. _

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon Rushie,
I have been searching again. Here is some info on the Kew Bridge.
Ex Immanuel Kant
Imo 8111867
Built 1982
Renamed Kew Bridge in 2006.
She was StVincent registerred but dont know what she is now!.

Attached photo of her as Immanuel Kant, courtesy of Marie-Anne shipspotting.com

Regards
Hawkey01(Jester)


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

rushie said:


> From NDTV.com -
> 
> _Efforts are on to salvage a merchant ship Kew Bridge which has been stranded off the Ratnagiri harbour since September 14.
> 
> ...


I have placed her info at www.skipsfarts-forum.net

It is indeed IMMANUEL KANT. One of our chartership till last year.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Hawkey01....keep up the good work..!

Henk - thanks for the info. Hope you don't mind me asking, but do have anything to with the Maersk shipping line.? Previous contributions may have given some info away.! If not...or indeed if so....keep posting, most appreciated.!

Rushie.


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

rushie said:


> Cheers Hawkey01....keep up the good work..!
> 
> Henk - thanks for the info. Hope you don't mind me asking, but do have anything to with the Maersk shipping line.? Previous contributions may have given some info away.! If not...or indeed if so....keep posting, most appreciated.!
> 
> Rushie.


As you all will understand, it is impossible for me to give data free that is protected within the company. At the other hand, yes, I can give you all some informations if I am asking for!
Only one thing: I am not able to have a look every day in this Item, so if one of you might have a question, please sens it to me via my peronel message! It sometimes will take a while, but I always answer your question!!!


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Henk,

Will do.

Rushie


----------

